# cab/engine electrics



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

my bessacar 2007 2.3 fiat had an intermittent fault over the last 6 months every 7th/8th time i started up the not charging light would come on turning off and back on eliminated the problem, been parked up for a couple of months since we got back from portugal, but last week on the way to newbury the light came on and stayed on there and back,
symptons are the engine starts normally after a minute or so revs climb from 9 to 12 thousand revs shortly after the light comes on and stays on,
took it down the road to my local garage who tested the alternator said it charges normall then when the light comes on output drops 3-4 volts, he said would prob need to get auto electrician in as renewing the alternator [ an high output model] was about £300 & he didn't want to do that until he was sure it would cure it,
have bought it away from the garage as we're going to the daughters for the bank holiday, using the van as a spare room so no great concerns, but did a few checks myself and noted that the reversing camera goes of as well when the light comes on,
in light of this wondering if anyone has a clue or past history of simular fault


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

Definitely worth getting an auto electrician to look at it. It needs the alternator output checking at the alternator because it could be ok and the real problem is with the wiring. With modern engine management systems it's always worth checking each fuse with meter or test lamp (visual checks often don't show blown fuses especially low amperage ones) before doing anything else.

You could also have a look for any earth cables broken and if you can find it, have a look at the split charging relay for broken wires or odd noises.

The high idle will be the engine managment not liking the low voltage.

Good luck!


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

I take it you do mean 9-12 hundred revs? :wink:


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Euramobilly	
Posted: Yesterday - 8:29 pm Post subject: 
I take it you do mean 9-12 hundred revs? 

Shows what a good mechanic I am that's why I had to ask advice


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Guys at the garage are renewing the alternator went down and they have it jacked up and drive shaft of to get at it, scary thought it was like the old days just bolted on the top of th engine.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Think yourself lucky, to change the starter motor on our Renault Trafic 2.5 turbos you have to take the front bumper off.

Peter


----------



## Euramobilly (Apr 3, 2010)

It's the same with the 2.5 T5 Transporters. Bumper off and front panel pulled forward on long pins. It's an even worse on a Mercedes A-class, engine out!


----------

